# It's Official; Bacon for the WIN!



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

So go get yourself some bacon and have no guilt. But I think the hard work is not to be overlooked.

http://www.today.com/food/its-got-be-crispy-woman-105-says-bacon-key-longevity-1C9846050


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

awesome, what a cute old lady!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I should be set for life !


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The crispier the better! Bacon rocks ( and so does she!-God bless her!)


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Great article, the true powers of bacon


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Bacon FTW!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Ha, nice, thanks for the article Ray, read it while i ate my egg pie that had at least a pound of bacon in it.


----------

